# Niles Signs Licensing Agreement To Incorporate Sirius Satellite Radio Technology



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Pretty neat stuff here:

Agreement paves the way for Niles to offer Sirius Satellite Radio Service in distributed audio systems for the home and office

http://www.nilesaudio.com/press/Niles_Sirius_Press_Release_1-13-04.htm


----------

